

Click-to-run, Microsoft makes Office 2010 available over the web - elblanco
http://blogs.technet.com/office2010/archive/2009/11/06/click-to-run-delivering-office-in-the-21st-century.aspx
Is it just me, of does it seem like Microsoft hasn't learned yet and is still trying to not make real web apps?<p>At any rate, the streaming technology sounds cool.
======
_pius
Reminds me of that fake Office I heard about the other day:
<http://fakeoffice.org/>

